# Hi all. Got a TT and proud of it



## ian17TT (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi all,

Proud owner of 53 plate silver TTR. Added a few interior bits, including red nappa leather seats, armrest and some extra trim, as well as adding cruise control, eibach springs, remap and original RS4 alloys. Not very technically minded, but I know what I like and I know I love driving it.

I'll get round to some photos pretty soon.

Went to Rockingham yesterday and loved it. You're a friendly lot and just loved doing the parade lap.

Looking forward to chatting some more


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome how long have you had your TT :?: sounds like you have been modding it for a while


----------



## ian17TT (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks. Had it approaching a couple of years, but only just started "moding" it. Always appreciated its ride and classic good looks, but only recently felt sufficiently flush to start "appreciating" it all the more. Think this is going to become addictive!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ian17TT said:


> Think this is going to become addictive!


Tell me about it had mine 6.5 years ans been modding from the first week but I have just finnised modding for the 4th time :wink:


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

welcome ! dont worry abotu being technically minded -- plenty of help on this forum for that. And the businesses that adveritze can sort you -- usually with ttoc or forum discount.

TTitan (JIM)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

